# Chainrings



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Besides some weight will I notice any performance difference between DA 9000 and Ultegra 6800 chainrings (both being the same ratio)?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JSWhaler said:


> Besides some weight will I notice any performance difference between DA 9000 and Ultegra 6800 chainrings (both being the same ratio)?


Here is a good article on where it pays to upgrade and where it doesn't:

Art's Cyclery Blog » Shimano Road Components ? Where to Spend Your Money 

From the article:

For the crankset, Ultegra 6800 is about 65 grams lighter than 105 5800 and has more advanced chainrings that shift a little nicer. This makes Ultegra worth the extra money in my opinion. Dura Ace 9000 is another 70 grams lighter than Ultegra 6800 and the arms are a little stiffer, but shifting performance is essentially the same. At more than double the cost of Ultegra, it’s hard to make an argument that the small bump in performance offered by Dura Ace is worth the extra dough. So, Ultegra is my value pick here.


----------



## Belisarius (Aug 5, 2017)

DA all the way if a serious amd powerful rider. Stiffer, lighter, never snaps. It is not funny how testimonials posted cracked Ultegra cranks, never DA. Chainring longevity: 15,000 kms dry weather, or roughly 10,000 miles clean perfect best oil lubrication...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Belisarius said:


> DA all the way if a serious amd powerful rider. Stiffer, lighter, never snaps. It is not funny how testimonials posted cracked Ultegra cranks, never DA. Chainring longevity: 15,000 kms dry weather, or roughly 10,000 miles clean perfect best oil lubrication...


Bullhockey! Could you link those "testimonials" of Ultegra cranksets that cracked? I've never heard of this. I've heard of FSA crank arms snapping though. 10,000 miles is not a lot for a crankset anyway, so no need to brag about that.

And why did you just dredge 4 ancient threads?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Belisarius said:


> DA all the way if a serious amd powerful rider. Stiffer, lighter, never snaps. It is not funny how testimonials posted cracked Ultegra cranks, never DA. Chainring longevity: 15,000 kms dry weather, or roughly 10,000 miles clean perfect best oil lubrication...


You only get 10,000 mi from chainrings? 

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha. You're doing something SERIOUSLY wrong.

OMG that's funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Belisarius (Aug 5, 2017)

Lombard said:


> Bullhockey! Could you link those "testimonials" of Ultegra cranksets that cracked? I've never heard of this. I've heard of FSA crank arms snapping though. 10,000 miles is not a lot for a crankset anyway, so no need to brag about that.
> 
> And why did you just dredge 4 ancient threads?


Then you do not take cycling seriously enough to research and know:

https://carlinthecyclist.com/epic-failure-ultegra-6800-11-speed-crank/
https://www.reddit.com/r/cycling/comments/bpmt7c/ultegra_cranks_break_after_a_certain_distance/

There was actually a silent recall, your bike mechanic never cared enough to quietly inspect your and warn you?

My DA is at 23,204 km between April 2014 and 16 May 2020. It likely was ultra quite and efficient by 15k when I experienced a first chain suck.

My Ultegra is at 10,000kms- half as quite than the 23k DA, but noisier than new. Would you like the exact mileage? Id have to check the computer log...

Soo... who bragged?


----------



## Belisarius (Aug 5, 2017)

Yep, SERIOUSLY, 10km/hr higher average than you. The DA is at 23,204 kms, off the bike. I estimate that the first chain suck occurred when at 15,000 kms, the the 7-8 months of riding since, it got noisier to give me the three cues that it is done:


Inexplicable front loud chain-rings
Recurring sucks from 53 to 39 (1 every 3/4 rides)
Digital caliper wear 0.5-0.8 mm wider valleys and thinner teeth...
but YES, If I rode it at 30 km/hr like you, I'd probably get 30,000-40,000kms.

Swap an Ultegra from another bike, half the mileage, whisper quiet... Digital caliper. Voila... QED...

I also use the best chain in the world- a Campy SR 22, which does not last 400-800 kms like the Shimano, but more like 3,200 kms to 75% and 4,000 to finish. Since you know that the Campy metal (like the SRAM 1190) is a harder steel alloy and pins, you also know that, invariably, it wears FASTER a softer alloy as on the DA9000-9100 series.. yes, tried numerous free Shiman DA chains, their 5.7-5.8 mm etc, garbage. They work best in a peloton 11-15t as their stress induced angle is lower vs chainrings... Real life, you or me, 800 kms at most and it loosens...

Campy SR chain is quieter in the rear due to its 5.3mm width (youwould never hear me approaching from behind), in addition to the harder steel alloy, but wears faster the DA 9000/9100 chainrings. Harder wins on softer. Add a top notch Yokozuna cable, and the redesigned RD-9100 after 'friends' pestedd Shimano Global with their chain/cable, RD issues (fastest revision in Shimano history- not that you care), the system changes fast.

Now, same configuration on a Campy SR Chaining usually lasts riders x2 -x3 the mileage but also costs x3... The Campy SR chainring metallurgy is slightly harder than the Campy SR chain, so it wear the chain a bit faster at power (2500-3000 kms pro level with a best zone of 800-2200 kms).

As you also know, at high speed drafting, less effort, less chain deflection. 20,000 kms in a group @ 40km/hr wears less a system than 15,000 kms @ 30 km/hr solo...

Now, here is a test. Next time you go riding at 25-30 km/hr, cross the chains (50 with 28), and see if you realize it without looking. On my setup, at speed, I have to be very careful with power as I DO NOT NOTICE 53-28. That quiet, smooth and efficient. if I do not see the 24-26km/hr at 100-110 RPM, I would not glance down. OOOOPS, probably have 7-10kms max lifetime in this x configuration, all bikes. Of course with SRAM or Shimano chains, impossible, they would let me know by 25/27t...

These nuances escaped me until a former Eddie Mercks mechanic explained them to me, from that age to gen by gen pro and con of every major lineup (Campy, Shimano or SRAM). It is he whom got me to combine parts thankfully I was not under some NDA and contract with Shimano..


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Belisarius said:


> Yep, SERIOUSLY, 10km/hr higher average than you. The DA is at 23,204 kms, off the bike. I estimate that the first chain suck occurred when at 15,000 kms, the the 7-8 months of riding since, it got noisier to give me the three cues that it is done:
> 
> 
> Inexplicable front loud chain-rings
> ...


Gawd, you are long winded. Where do you come up with all this shiitake? If you are only getting 400-800km out of a Shimano chain, you are clearly doing something wrong. Do you use sand for a lube? I got 6000+ miles out of my last Shimano chain. The only reason I changed it is because it had a stiff link I could not work out. There was no noticeable wear on the chain and the new chain shifts perfectly with the 6000+ mile cassette.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Belisarius said:


> The DA is at 23,204 kms, off the bike. I estimate that the first chain suck occurred when at 15,000 kms, the the 7-8 months of riding since, it got noisier to give me the three cues that it is done:
> 
> I also use the best chain in the world- a Campy SR 22, which does not last 400-800 kms like the Shimano, but more like 3,200 kms to 75% and 4,000 to finish.


Hahahahahahahahaha :cryin: That's pathetic. I'd quit riding if my stuff wore out that fast.




> but YES, If I rode it at 30 km/hr like you,


You're clueless.






> Now, here is a test. Next time you go riding at 25-30 km/hr, cross the chains (50 with 28), and see if you realize it without looking.


50x28 @ 30km/h = 133rpm ut:


Thanks for the laughs!


----------

